# Time Travel!!!!



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

a un-named person seen in the behind the scenes footage of a 1928 charlie chaplin film premiere is making TV headlines being called a time traveler, this man supposedly found the footage on a DVD and then put it on youtube.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My wife also sent me this story and link yesterday. Really interesting!


----------



## Coralius (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, it can't be a 2010-style cell phone. No cellphone towers in 1928. That doesn't preclude a walkie-talkie style device, of course, but still...


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Could be Arnold Schwarzenegger's mother, and that's how he got the line, "Talk to the hand!"

Interesting story. Somehow it also smacks of viral PR for something.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't believe in time travel so, at best this is a person of the time period with their hand up to their face and maybe holding a variety of similarly shaped objects, at worst a completely edited add-in with use of computer editing. being that time travel can not change history(if it was changed we wouldn't know it, therefore we wouldn't know we need to go back and change it) and since time travel in this space ageie/science fiction style is used to change, or experience the past so its the whole ever turning circle proving it cant be possible.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Toothache.Holding up the edge of her coat to keep sunoff..migraine? She/he DOES have huge hands & feet, though.


----------

